# Fitting Battery Master in Hymer B544



## trevandsheila (May 1, 2005)

I've just received a Battery Master from CAK Tanks (good value at £24) which has to be connected to Van battery +ve, Leisure battery +ve and to Earth. Do I have to literally connect to the battery terminals or can I connect through the Elektroblock charging unit?

:roll:


----------



## 98018 (Mar 7, 2006)

Bump!!!

I'm interested in this thread too as I am intrigued as to the charging capeability of the Elekroblock in my C544K, and was thinking of fitting a (better) charger to replace it.

I hope you get some help with your post!

John & Fran


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

The usual place is at the split charge relay block. You have the +ve wires you need right there.

Dave


----------



## trevandsheila (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Dave, Sorry for delay in replying have been away for weekend and we're just off to Brighton CC site to see Bonnie Raitt in the evening.

Sorry to be a thicko but the split charge relay is with the rest of the fuses etc is it? I've got the Hymer wiring diagrams but they're in German. I don't suppose anyone with a Hymer has already done this have they? 

Regards

Trevor


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Trevor,

No, they are rarely near the fuse blocks simply because you have (or damn well ought to have!) very thick cabling to/from the split charge relay. So look for thick cables linking the alternator to the vehicle battery and on to the leisure battery (and also the starter motor). You should see a beefy relay in this cable. Here's a circuit diagram from:
http://www.kampenwagen.co.uk/Split Charge.htm









The red and purple cables should be thick. (And I think 10amp is way too weedy a fuse, too.).

Just connect the battery master electrically (not necessarily physically!) to relay contacts 30, 87 and 85.

Dave


----------



## trevandsheila (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for all the help Dave, and what a terrific site for split charge relays.

I'll give that a try next week when we get back from oop North visiting Sheila's dad.

Thanks again

Trevor


----------

